# Bafang mid motor 58 Wasp



## Tubender (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello all,
 If I’m posting under an incorrect heading please forgive me.
Mid motors and old Schwinn frames.
 I read somewhere that I will need an off center adapter for a Bafang motor. Anyone knowledgeable on these?


----------



## Dra (Monday at 12:21 AM)

That you will


----------

